
Facebook Overtakes Myspace - mk
http://awis.blogspot.com/2008/05/facebook-overtakes-myspace_07.html
======
nuggien
Alexa sucks?

~~~
rms
Much less so with top 100 sites. Surely it is right more often than it is
wrong.

